

Songkick’s concert recommendation engine: It goes to 11 - pg
http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/18/songkicks-concert-recommendation-engine-it-goes-to-11/

======
mcxx
Interesting, we are building a similar service and will probably launch in
about a month. May the best one win ;)

------
tptacek
Isn't this the same thing as Tourb.us --- a tiny, 2-person Rails outfit ---
and a sideline feature of Facebook? How can there be multiple VC-funded
entrants for this offering?

~~~
petesmithy
Like most problems, when you scratch the surface, it becomes clear how deep
you could dig.. We took funding to give us the time to solve these technical
challenges.

With 1 million active bands currently on MySpace, the challenge simply to get
the database of all concerts is huge. And that's before we even start on the
discovery piece to connect fans to these gigs..

Pete, Songkick

~~~
tptacek
Just as a data point: I use and love Tourb.us, it's gotten me to several indie
shows I would have missed, it syncs with my iTunes playlist and provides an
RSS feed, and has a truly excellent domain name. With your VC money, I
recommend that you buy them.

------
vegashacker
_[SongKick] allows you to input up to three bands you enjoy_

Is that correct? I logged in to my SongKick account, and I seem to have more
than 3 bands I'm tracking.

~~~
petesmithy
Rob,

You definitely can track more than three - the article is referring to the
initial homepage where anyone can just get started finding a show by typing in
three bands.

Use the plugins, or even begin adding bands manually to the Tour Tracker, and
you can track as many artists as you like.

One user is tracking over 4000 artists right now. I'm tracking a more modest
477..

Pete, Songkick

